# Virtual Walk Through of an Amtrak Superliner



## wkaemena (Jul 19, 2011)

From my numerous Amtrak 360º interactive panoramas, I have now made a complete virtual tour through a typical Amtrak Superliner. Follow simply the pulsing hotspots. In each scene you can look around by dragging of your mouse or by using the onscreen controls. I is recommendable to see it Full Screen by clicking the corresponding button on the screen. You can see all types of cars and you can observe each and every detail. The tour starts in Princeton Illinois on the California Zephyr in 2007 and ends on the platform in Albuquerque coming off the Southwest Chief in 2009.

http://www.kaemena360.com/home/amtrak-superliner.html

Enjoy the trip ALL ABOARD!


----------



## Pat Harper (Jul 19, 2011)

Very good presentation, wkaemena! When the "trip" ended, I felt like I had just stepped off the train!


----------



## rrdude (Jul 19, 2011)

WOW! Well done. That's way better than Amtrak has on their web site. Please make sure to "post" this link on as many rail-travel oriented sites as you can...........

Kudos.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 19, 2011)

:hi: Good job, thanks!  And isnt that Superliner in Pristine Shape, looks new! They should all look so good! :help:


----------



## rrdude (Jul 19, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> :hi: Good job, thanks!  And isnt that Superliner in Pristine Shape, looks new! They should all look so good! :help:


Hmmmm, I dunno, I saw some "scum" or "graw-do" on the side of the roomette door, looked gross to me......

THAT is the reason that Amtrak wouldn't post something like this, from a third party, independent creator. Amtrak would want everything to be "just perfect", so as to set the expectation level for the traveling public!


----------



## PJRACER (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank You .... now you have us "SUPER-EXCITED".....only two weeks or so until our very first trip. Now can you post a "viewliner" ???


----------



## wkaemena (Oct 24, 2011)

Pat Harper said:


> Very good presentation, wkaemena! When the "trip" ended, I felt like I had just stepped off the train!



Thank you! NOW the virtual tour of a Superliner is working on iPads and iPhones too !!

( on iphone it is important to locate and touch the Full Screen Button which is the 3rd blue button from the left on the first panorama. Another issue is that the drop down menu is a bit hidden )

http://www.kaemena360.com/360/AmtrakSuperlinerTour/


----------



## wkaemena (Oct 31, 2011)

I have made further improvement of the virtual tour:

http://www.kaemena360.com/home/amtrak-superliner.html

or the direct access link : http://www.kaemena360.com/360/AmtrakSuperlinerTour/

After the initial loading of the first panorama (Princeton Il.) you can jump to any place (node) in the Superliner tour, by using the fold down menu at the lower right corner.

If the auto rotation annoys you, then you can simply switch it off by clicking on the second blue button from the right.

New features are in the following places:

Roomettes lower level: the train is moving along the mid west plains. ( original footage and sound taken from the Southwest Chief )

Bedroom: the SWC Route Guide is clickable and leads to Amtrak site. Through the window you see a small town in passing by.( original footage taken from the Southwest Chief )

Roomette in night position. Landscape is passing by at 187mph ( guess where...? ) The freshly delivered Pueblo Chieftain Newspaper is clickable and links to the today's edition of that newspaper

Family Bedroom: Through the windows midwestern plains and small towns are passing by.

Diner Amtrak 2009: On the tables next to you, there are 4 menus clickable and leading to the 2011 Amtrak menu.

Have fun riding Amtrak's Superliner

Willy


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 5, 2011)

This is awesome. I love the improvements and additions. Thank you.


----------



## wkaemena (Dec 17, 2011)

Sorcha said:


> This is awesome. I love the improvements and additions. Thank you.



I have made another virtual tour of Sleeper and Dining car only ( for the time being..) which contains a floor plan for navigating through the Superliner cars.

http://www.kaemena360.com/360/SuperlinerSleeperTour/


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Jan 16, 2015)

wkaemena said:


> From my numerous Amtrak 360º interactive panoramas, I have now made a complete virtual tour through a typical Amtrak Superliner. Follow simply the pulsing hotspots. In each scene you can look around by dragging of your mouse or by using the onscreen controls. I is recommendable to see it Full Screen by clicking the corresponding button on the screen. You can see all types of cars and you can observe each and every detail. The tour starts in Princeton Illinois on the California Zephyr in 2007 and ends on the platform in Albuquerque coming off the Southwest Chief in 2009.
> 
> http://www.kaemena360.com/home/amtrak-superliner.html
> 
> Enjoy the trip ALL ABOARD!


Thank you. That gives me an excellent idea of the difference between going via roomette and coach. To me, roomette is definitely worth the exra money. Enjoyed the tour.


----------

